# Computer Platform Gamers Thread!



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

Battlefield series? League of legends? Starcraft or warcraft? Eve? Name your flavor!


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2013)

heres a list of games on my computer
-fallout3
counterstrike:source
super monday night combat
diablo 3
dota 2
LoL
HoN
Smite
The sims 3
Allan wake
dead island
Killing Floor
Team fortress 2
World of warcraft

if anyone plays any of the multiplayer games feel free to hit me up , i use STEAM inorder to play


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

I think I'm at:

counterstrike source
league of legends (under investigation for game hacking) 
battlefield bad company (stopped playing after being globally banned numerous times for hacking)
starcraft 2 (banned for hacking numerous times)
warcraft 3 
diablo 2
warcraft 2
ultima online (never play)
combat arms (multiple game hack bans)

Yeah yeah, so sue me, I pay for game hack subscriptions  Because I'm noob? No. Because I got good and got bored. Duhhhh.


----------



## vilify (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I think I'm at:
> 
> counterstrike source
> league of legends (under investigation for game hacking)
> ...


not relevant to the rest of my post, but i played a game of dota2 against someone with your exact name. asked them if they were on RIU, had no idea what i meant =P

anyway.

games of late:
dota2
cs:s
cs:go
battlefield 3
cod:bo2(even though i despise cod games, owning nubs is fun)
minecraft

games ive dabbed in not so recently.

farcry 3
assassins creed 3
portal 2
civ 5
terraria
realm of the mad god


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

I wish they didn't patch the holy hell out of CS:S. I started in beta and that game was much more fun when I first started. The game got all messed up after all the patches.


----------



## blacksun (Jan 9, 2013)

If you guys are into first person shooters, I definitely suggest checking out Borderlands and Borderlands 2.

BL2's physics are pretty cool on PC. Lots of stuff flying around, if your pc can take it.


----------



## vilify (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I wish they didn't patch the holy hell out of CS:S. I started in beta and that game was much more fun when I first started. The game got all messed up after all the patches.


yeah, i agree. i quit playing serious before the ob engine update.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

vilify said:


> yeah, i agree. i quit playing serious before the ob engine update.


I played beta through version 6 and 7, then it went to version 1 and I think I got to 1.3 before I gave up. No bunnyhopping? Sniper blackout? Deleted crosshairs? Yeah they made it more realistic but only because babies kept getting owned by my awp with crosshair and shotgun range while I was bunnyhopping around them.

So they cried and they patched stuff, then I figured out how to kill them and then they patched that exploit so I learned to kill em even more and then they blamed flashbangs so they changed that.. blah blah.. It got old figuring out how to exploit the game and then them patching it and me learning to exploit it in a different way. Noobs have to face it.. I can beat them at their own game all day long.


----------



## blacksun (Jan 9, 2013)

Also a *must* experience series for PC:

The S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games.

They are mod friendly like skyrim. (not as many mods as skyrim, since there's not nearly as many people playing the stalkers as there is for skyrim)

They have beautiful graphics.

Here's STALKER Call of Pripyat:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn2V4fdDv9Q

Here's an even better vid. of CoP with the "Complete" mod:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WG7b8ZrVgI

Be sure to change the videos to the highest quality.


----------



## vilify (Jan 9, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I played beta through version 6 and 7, then it went to version 1 and I think I got to 1.3 before I gave up. No bunnyhopping? Sniper blackout? Deleted crosshairs? Yeah they made it more realistic but only because babies kept getting owned by my awp with crosshair and shotgun range while I was bunnyhopping around them.
> 
> So they cried and they patched stuff, then I figured out how to kill them and then they patched that exploit so I learned to kill em even more and then they blamed flashbangs so they changed that.. blah blah.. It got old figuring out how to exploit the game and then them patching it and me learning to exploit it in a different way. Noobs have to face it.. I can beat them at their own game all day long.


i didnt do a whole lot of exploiting honestly. just stuck to good ole better aim/reaction time. still fairly good at flick shots, and still get called a hacker, so I must be doing something right lol.
suppose the only one i really took advantage of was quickswitching, which is gone now... noscoping seems to be different since the changes as well. used to hit them without trying, now it takes a bit more luck.

still will play the game till the servers go away.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 9, 2013)

vilify said:


> i didnt do a whole lot of exploiting honestly. just stuck to good ole better aim/reaction time. still fairly good at flick shots, and still get called a hacker, so I must be doing something right lol.
> suppose the only one i really took advantage of was quickswitching, which is gone now... noscoping seems to be different since the changes as well. used to hit them without trying, now it takes a bit more luck.
> 
> still will play the game till the servers go away.


I got called a hacker when I was and wasn't hacking. I learned to just silence mics, chats, and messaging while playing.


----------



## sunni (Jan 10, 2013)

blacksun said:


> If you guys are into first person shooters, I definitely suggest checking out Borderlands and Borderlands 2.
> 
> BL2's physics are pretty cool on PC. Lots of stuff flying around, if your pc can take it.


i didnt really like the borderlands series...


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> i didnt really like the borderlands series...


I havent even heard of it until now


----------



## blacksun (Jan 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> i didnt really like the borderlands series...




Crazy, with fo3 and di in your list, I figured you of all people would have liked it.

Have you tried the second one? It's a lot better in certain aspects than the first one.

Also, I saw skyrim missing from your list! You have to try it out! I would play it with all the DLC that is available at first. Then try a second+ go around with mods. 

The mods for skyrim make it very, very awesome.





Krondizzel said:


> I havent even heard of it until now




The borderlands games are first person shooter RPGs that are cell-shaded. 

They have a lot of humor, sometimes dark, mixed in. 

They are like the diablo games with loot. Lots of loot, the different colors for different levels, with varying stats.

Your character has many levels to gain and skill trees. Inventory system, ect...

Here's a youtube vid of BL2 to show you a little about it, skip to around 7:00 for some fighting and them some hilarity:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At0HioLQz3Q


----------



## gioua (Jan 10, 2013)

I play COD2 usually on the http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/173.199.66.105:28960/ 
Toujane 24-7 server

one of the few games I really like to play anymore on the PC never could get the hang of those xbox or ps controllers... damn old people!


under the name
Haggrid
Grrrr_nader


----------



## vilify (Jan 10, 2013)

i honestly got bored of the borderlands games quit fast, beat the first(not dlc). quit before i beat the 2nd.

the game gets repetitive and leaves only the story to follow, but story lines dont do it for me. im in it for the gameplay.
you could argue games like dota and cs are repetive, but they are not linear.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

I wish they would remake shadownrun for the computer.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

^ Aside from the FPS they made like 5 or 6 years ago, I don't remember a Shadowrun game for the PC. 

They are making a sequel to Wasteland though.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> ^ Aside from the FPS they made like 5 or 6 years ago, I don't remember a Shadowrun game for the PC.
> 
> They are making a sequel to Wasteland though.


shadowrun was on genesis. I have it on pc in emulator form.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> shadowrun was on genesis. I have it on pc in emulator form.


I know, I own it for Genesis and SNES. I had never heard of a PC version though, which is why I asked.

I know I'm in the minority here too but I liked the SNES version better.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I know, I own it for Genesis and SNES. I had never heard of a PC version though, which is why I asked.
> 
> I know I'm in the minority here too but I liked the SNES version better.


I've heard that from a couple people. I only played the genesis version. I still remember the cheat code by heart too  ABBACAB at the shadowrun screen


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

I was hoping you had played the SNES version. That way I could have someone else to talk to about the joys of grinding zombies in the vampire's castle, until I maxed my level and completely geared out myself and the two best runners in the game.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 10, 2013)

I gave up the computer games a few years ago but still love the old Command and Conquer Red Alert games. Now I occasionally will turn on the PS3 but guess I am getting old. Just doesn't hold my attention like it used to.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep. After a while, you've just got other projects to take care of so it's hard to dedicate any time to get good at the game.


----------



## sunni (Jan 10, 2013)

blacksun said:


> Crazy, with fo3 and di in your list, I figured you of all people would have liked it.
> 
> Have you tried the second one? It's a lot better in certain aspects than the first one.
> 
> ...


yes i do need to purchase skyrim its on the list of "need to buy waiting till i have extra cash" they sure know how to charge for video games and with 2 paid for subscriptions i keep up i tend to only get a few video games a month, as for borderlands i dont like the graphics it really puts me off the story itself is fine its the goddamn anime style cartoony graphics


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

sunni said:


> yes i do need to purchase skyrim its on the list of "need to buy waiting till i have extra cash" they sure know how to charge for video games and with 2 paid for subscriptions i keep up i tend to only get a few video games a month, as for borderlands i dont like the graphics it really puts me off the story itself is fine its the goddamn anime style cartoony graphics


Do you remember comix zone for genesis? the one where you were part of a comic book fighting like streets of rage style?


----------



## gioua (Jan 11, 2013)

Best Sega Gen Game ever was Kid Chameleon 

Played this so much with a buddy of mine... never got to the end till years later
(loved Sonic too)

[video=youtube;vroRZk8wETk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vroRZk8wETk[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 11, 2013)

games I used to play on the comp was age of empires and ultima online. 2 games I was hooked on back in the day


----------



## gioua (Jan 11, 2013)

Played games we had to type into the pc from Byte mag or PC world back in the day... 

(loved Jumpman on the commodore )


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> games I used to play on the comp was age of empires and ultima online. 2 games I was hooked on back in the day


I played UO until those stupid ability things came out that required 25 intellegence to use. my 110str /110dex pure dex brawler was useless without those abilities. said screw it and gave up.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 11, 2013)

You know what else was a fun game? It was called "KINGPIN"... I had a bunch of fun with that. Also where I learned about cypress hill lol. checkmate fool, hang em high!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I played UO until those stupid ability things came out that required 25 intellegence to use. my 110str /110dex pure dex brawler was useless without those abilities. said screw it and gave up.


I used to like playing the role of a thief, lol. I was good at it. my username was 'ghostface killah' . I borrowed that moniker from the wu-tang clan


----------



## LeafGnosis (Jan 13, 2013)

Long time PC gamer here.

Duke nukem 3d
Doom
shadow warrior (you want to wash wang, or watch wang wash wang)
Unreal
all unreal tournaments (minus 99 that is)
quake (single player only)
tribes
tribes 2
tribes ascend 
doom
doom3
planet side 2
batman arkham asylum and city
battlefield 3
call of duty (up to spec ops 1)
all of the F.E.A.R series
all of the half life games (minus the first oops)
counter strike:source (older game but not beta version) 
serious sam series
duke nukem for ever (which I really did wait for ever to play LOL)
assassin creed series (still have not picked up the latest one though)
Bio-shock 
Bio-shock 2
Crysis 2 
Crysis 3
pain killer series
left for dead 1 and 2

the only thing I have spent more money on than weed is probably PC games.
system specs:
Windows 7 ultimate
i7 2700k (of course overclocked)
250 gig OCZ Vertex 3
2 GTX 560 ti's in SLI
Asus P8Z77-V
creative SB X-fi 
Klipsch 2.1 speaker system (this thing rocks!!!)
12 Gig Corsiar XMS 3 ram

Nvidia 3d vision glasses with viewsonic led 3d monitor (23 inch wide)

edit: forgot some games LOL
Diablo 1, 2, and 3
borderlands
fall out 3
fall out (I think) new vegas
star craft 1 and 2


----------



## blacksun (Jan 18, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I wish they would remake shadownrun for the computer.




What up kron, they actually did make a couple different shadowruns for PC.

There's the first person shooter one they made back in 2007. It's one of the few games that has cross platform multiplayer with the xbox360.


And then there's a newer one that's more like the old 3/4's overhead view called "shadowrun online". Not sure how it is though. It has a free version with microtransactions, and a paid for version. I'm not sure what to make of that....I would have to try it before I knock it.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 18, 2013)

blacksun said:


> What up kron, they actually did make a couple different shadowruns for PC.
> 
> There's the first person shooter one they made back in 2007. It's one of the few games that has cross platform multiplayer with the xbox360.
> 
> ...


I heard they were going to make a new shadowrun but it lost funding or something like that?? I wish they would remake a bunch of old sega games, same game, just newer graphics on for the newer console games. Would take me back in time for a little bit


----------



## blacksun (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's the most recent video I could find of that newer one, shadowrun online...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZ1BNvm29qU

It reminds me more of the older fallouts than it does the original shadowruns on sega and snes. 

Apologies for all the yt links btw, it's an easy way to show gameplay.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone use the DS3 tool to use ps3 or xbox controllers on the pc?
trying to find a decent game to use it on, prefferably a driving type game.
I got WRC 3 and am trying to use the ps3 control via DS3 but don't know how to configure it on the actual game.


----------



## tumorhead (Jan 24, 2013)

UO and Darkfall were my favorite games.

Trying to get my gf to play UO with my right now hehe, just on UOGamers, not going to sub to the origin version as it's changed so much from what I remember.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 24, 2013)

tumorhead said:


> UO and Darkfall were my favorite games.
> 
> Trying to get my gf to play UO with my right now hehe, just on UOGamers, not going to sub to the origin version as it's changed so much from what I remember.


I used to rule at UO until they came out with those secondary abilities that you had to have INT for. My STR/DEX'er was unstoppable until they released a patch. Got tired of it. Never again will I play.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 24, 2013)

If you guys like Diablo 2 you will probably enjoy Path of Exile. They just opened the Beta yesterday... free to play. It's a lot like D2, only with different features lol. There is a 1,300+ passive skill tree. I think everything is socketed, but the sockets have colors, and gems level. I just started so not sure the other things to it. Seems like fun.... worth a look.

Also relating to an earlier post on it Call of Pripyat is a really nice game visually. I didn't have too much fun playing it, but wandering around looking at the scenery was nice.

http://www.pathofexile.com/

[youtube]NDFO4E5OKSE[/youtube]


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 25, 2013)

As sad as it is, I dedicated about 4 years of off time to the old Novalogic game Black Hawk Down, it started with Delt Force Land Warrior, then Task Force Dagger (sucked) then BHD. 

I don't even know if it is still played online anymore, if it is, I am sure it is hacked to pieces for sure. Man, I miss that shit something terrible.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 27, 2013)

FEAR 3 is the shit!
just started playing it and loving it. plays awesome on my pc which is decent enough but not a full on gaming pc by any means. HD lcd moniter helps
love the way you get scored on how long you camp behind walls for too long pitching a tent lol. the girl you see everywhere now and then is fricken scary as hell


----------



## DaBong (Feb 20, 2013)

Battlefield 3
Far Cry 3
Borderlands 2
Dead Space 3
Dead Island
GTA IV


(waiting for)


Crysis 3
Bioshock Infinite
GTA V


----------



## DaBong (Feb 20, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> Does anyone use the DS3 tool to use ps3 or xbox controllers on the pc?
> trying to find a decent game to use it on, prefferably a driving type game.
> I got WRC 3 and am trying to use the ps3 control via DS3 but don't know how to configure it on the actual game.


Some games I use the keyboard and mouse with like BF3 but some I use a controller with like GTA IV.


As far as PC controllers, I've tried a lot and IMO the absolute best is to use a 360 wireless controller with a 360 controller receiver connected to the PC. 

Some games like GTA IV I play on my plasma TV from my computer (hdmi) and the wireless controller comes in really handy.

Besides, almost all games nowadays come pre-configured for the 360 controller. Meaning you start the game and press a button and the game instantly configures itself for the 360 controller.


----------

